# Golden Gate Poker



## Sid.Stavros (Apr 4, 2015)

I bought this poker especially not only for the shape but for the colours too. Unfortunately was non-filter with a stinger.










I make it 6mm with a new mouthpiece, isn't more beautiful now?










You can see the procedure here: click
The pipe is *M6-20*

or you can watch a video with music: 




Ladies & Gentlemen thank you for watching!


----------



## justncredibl3 (Jul 3, 2016)

Quick question. What's a stinger and the filter purpose? I've been reading up on pipes as I've been put on it through a friend. 

Thanks! 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros (Apr 4, 2015)

1) The stinger was on the tenon when i bought the pipe, i have smoke pipes with stinger in my first years but even now when i smoke it i can't say that it makes the tobacco "more cool" as the manufactures say. I have removed the stinger from all of my pipes.
2) I use filter to trap some tobacco detritus and some moisture especially in Aromatics which have many additives.Yes, you loose some taste and the feeling of inhale freely but we don't live in the 19-20th century and our tolerances are not as our grandfathers.I smoke 2 bowls every time and i am "full of taste", i don't want everything to go inside me that's why i use filter or water trap system.


----------



## sweetbriar (Nov 5, 2016)

Nice poker..!! to many years enjoyment in good health..

sweetbriar


----------



## Sid.Stavros (Apr 4, 2015)

Thank you sir!


----------

